# TINY white worms



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

discovered these little bastards inching there way, exactly like a caterpillar, across my glass. by that i mean it moves its front half, then back half, not like a snake side to side. today is the first time ive ever seen them. my tank is right next to the kitchen, so i dont want these things leaving the tank.

close up. its the big white blob in the middle. you can see malaysian driftwood covered in diatoms in the back.










a little farther back.










farther back with some 6" caribes in back










tiny white dot in the middle. 8" tern to the left.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Are there supposed to be Pics there?
B/c I dont see anything?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Are there supposed to be Pics there?
> B/c I dont see anything?


thanks, i think they should work now.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have to look tomorrow...too old and too tired to look at these...haha..
THey are there now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Planaria.

Do a water change and thorough vacuum of the substrate.
Crank the heat to the upper 80s for a couple days and they'll disappear.

They're harmless but unsightly, and show up when there's uneaten food in the tank.

Don't add salt or chemicals, the above remedy is more than adequate.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh hell
I was looking at the 2 HUGE white spots on the first 2 pics.

I didnt notice the planaria!

Yeah raise the heat and water change!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks guys, ill raise the heat to exterminate them. i change 50% every monday and thursday, but never really stir up my sand or move around the driftwood, so ther must be some food in there. notaverage, im not sure what you mean. it IS the 2 huge white spots. the first pic is with my camera right against the glass, with the worm on the other side.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dont worry. I didnt notice the planaria in the ackground floating.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

yep planaria.
you may also want to reconcider how much you are feeding b/c planaria will develop when there is uneaten food left. That or you arnt gravel vacing enough.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

ok well my temp has been a constant 88F since the 3rd. i have changed water 3 times as well as remove all the driftwood and stir up the sand (which didnt seem to be that dirty). but the fuckers arent budging. whats the next line of defense besides just heat?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Another way to get rid of them is to not feed your fish for a few days after you gravel vac. Remove the food source and they starve rather quickly.


----------

